# Obtaining a Chinese Birth Certificate



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there,

A friend of my recommended me visiting this forum to see if anyone would be able to help me with a problem I am having. 

I was born and bred in the UK, so the issue itself is not with me. My partner, whom I will soon be marrying, is from China and we have the intention of applying for a spouse visa towards the end of this year. Ever the planner, I am trying to gather together all of the required documents now just incase we should forget something and remember later on.

The issue we have is that my girlfriend has never had a Chinese Birth Certificate. Her parents back in China have been trying to get her one, however all they have managed so far is to get a certificate saying an unnamed baby was born on a certain date at a certain hospital. It doesn't list her name or her parents name.

Can anyone provide me with any advice on how my girlfriend or myself would be able to get a proper birth certificate that we could get translated?

The information I plan on collecting is below, I can get everything so far except her birth certificate:

Full list of utility bills that I pay each month.
A USB stick with hundreds of pictures and videos showing that me and my girlfriend have met and are infact a real couple.
Every train ticket (and some theatre tickets) to prove that we have over the course of our relationship been travelling to see each other on a regular basis.
Bank statements from both of us to show the last 6 months of activity on our accounts.
My birth certificate (and hers if possible).
Proof of my full time employment, along with 6 months of payslips and my P60
Both of our passports, and my driving license.
Both of our phones to the meeting to show that we have sent over 3000 texts to each other, plus many phone calls.
Proof that as of June my girlfriend started living with me (statements, shopping receipts)
Proof of our marriage to one another, plus some photos.
Proof of my girlfriend's current Visa.
My national insurance card.
A copy of both of our CVs (Just incase).
My mortgage information to prove I can provide a home for my girlfriend.
A breakdown of all my bills against my wage income to show I will not require any state support to keep her with me.
A letter describing how we met and fell in love.
A statement from my parents and from one of her friends on how we are a true couple.

I would be grateful for any help anyone could provide with this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd like to know the answer to this because my gran was chinese but got nowhere with my enquiries! Please let me know if you find out but from what I've read China doesn't always register well and is guarded about information it gives out.


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, for this my girlfriend's parents have managed to get a birth certificate of sorts, it only has the mothers name, place of birth and date on it. As her parents had not decided upon her name at the point of birth it is not on the certificate.

They have also got an offical Home Registry certificate, which is apparently the form the use in China in place of our Birth Certificate. Does any one know if these would be acceptable together? The officials in China are saying they cannot provide any other form of birth certificate as my partner is born before a certain year.

I do have one other question, my girlfriend's student Visa expires in January 2013, when would be the best time to begin applying for the spouse visa? The new immigration rules don't appear to affect me too much as I earn over the £18600 boundary 9and have no kids).


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry for keep updating this, but I have been reading about and may have found a solution to the problem of getting a chinese birth certificate.

Many Chinese children are born at home, so parents can make a sworn statement, then take to a Notary office notarize it, then translate to whatever language needed and it should be ok.

We're are not yet applying for the visa but I'm really hoping this works!!


----------

